# Cervelo or Basso?



## dealex (Sep 16, 2005)

Im in the market for a new bike and was just wondering what you guys have to say about it. I am considering buying the Cervelo R2.5 team frame of the Basso Diamante. What do you guys think? Pros or cons about the frames. 
Thanks


----------

